
The New York Times Ends Apple News Partnership and Pulls All Articles - illuminated
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/29/new-york-times-ends-apple-news-partnership/
======
mc32
I don’t know where this is going but my uninformed hunch is going it alone is
not going to save them. They need a savior like Bezos who will squander money
if necessary to keep it afloat.

But who knows maybe they have an ace up their sleeve.

~~~
timsneath
Save the New York Times? They're profitable and growing, with 5m digital
subscribers.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/business/media/new-
york-t...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/business/media/new-york-times-
earnings-subscriptions-coronavirus.html) [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/06/new-
york-times-ad-revenue-to...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/06/new-york-times-
ad-revenue-to-fall-at-least-50percent-in-the-second-quarter.html)

Ads revenue is obviously going to be hurt with COVID-19, but they have a brand
that is better placed to withstand the shift to digital than most.

